# BAM Engine Code - Daft Question Warning



## forge197 (Feb 10, 2007)

When an advertiser says

BAM Engine Code what does that mean?


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Better engine with Variable Valve Timing


----------



## forge197 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks did that come in at the 2002 facelift?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT fitted with either APX engine earlier cars approx 99 -2001 and BAM on later cars


----------



## forge197 (Feb 10, 2007)

is the code included in the engine number when looking at the V5.

When the time comes or if the time comes (work permitting at the moment) I would like a 225 TTR or TTC will try both when I am in a position to buy

Thanks for the quick answers I did try a search but it wasn't fruitful.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

BAM is better!!

Well i have a 51 Plate and have a BAM!


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah mine too, my car is 01-12-2000 and running on BAM engine.

But what the dif. between BAM and APX? bETTER one ?
All later models comes with BAM?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Why is BAM better :?:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Jibberingloon said:


> Better engine with Variable Valve Timing


Knickers! Variable for emission purposes only! :wink: 
Weaker bottom ends.......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Silversea said:


> Jibberingloon said:
> 
> 
> > Better engine with Variable Valve Timing
> ...


Yes, I think the tuners say the earlier APX is more responsive to mapping tweeks too. I've not heard the weaker bottom end one though.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

19mm small ends rather than 20mm on the APX.......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Silversea said:


> 19mm small ends rather than 20mm on the APX.......


Hmmm... well thats interesting. I wonder why they reduced it?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

All of the late VW Group 1.8T's had the pin size reduced john. Not really an issue unless you start to push things a fair bit. When you get to the level that you are up-grading the rods, all of the big tuners recommend changing to 20mm pins.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'd think, having one size tooled up already, they'd stick to it rather than incur expense re-tooling. Still, glad I've got APX


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, seems a strange thing for them to do...... But as you say John, I'm glad I have an APX! All of that will be getting changed in mine shortly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What are you planning?


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

How can I find out if my engine is a bam?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your service log book will have the engine code. There's a stamping on the engine too and the BAM doesn't have the secondary air pump like the APX. The BAM also has a second lambda sensor after the Cat. See the Knowledge Base for more details.


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

John-H said:


> Your service log book will have the engine code. There's a stamping on the engine too and the BAM doesn't have the secondary air pump like the APX. The BAM also has a second lambda sensor after the Cat. See the Knowledge Base for more details.


I don't have the service log book :-(


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Look on the engine at the bottom right of the rocker cover. There is a bit that sticks out with the code on it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Look at your air box. Does it have a small pipe connection outlet next to the engine with a 90 degree coupling to a corrugated hose about 4 cm diameter? That's the secondary air pump connection on an APX.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check your V5 Doc, Engine No. will start with BAM if it is.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dunno where this myth of BAM and APX having different small ends comes from but if ETKA says they use the same identical connecting rod part number and the same small end bushes..... then they are the same, known to be 20mm wrist pins.

BAM has varable valve timing for emissions and its complimented with an ECU that handles EGT protection and wideband air fuel control.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's an old post resurrected Wak and as you say they are the same parts in Etka for BAM and APX. I wonder where the smaller little ends idea came from too


----------

